# Bulking diet. Is it too shake dependent?



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi UKM, been looking around for new bulking diet ideas. Just reading this site: http://www.muscleandstrength.com/diet-and-nutrition/diets/sample-muscle-building-diet.html do you think it looks ok or too shake dependent?


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

i would swap meal 2 or 4 for a proper food meal like chicken or tuna if it was me


----------



## stealthy (May 1, 2011)

only fats are from 2 egg yolks....tut tut lol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

If the shakes (and thus the nutrients) get broken down during digestion, can your body tell the difference?

If you're hitting your desired cals and macro's go for it.

What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dux said:


> If the shakes (and thus the nutrients) get broken down during digestion, can your body tell the difference?
> 
> If you're hitting your desired cals and macro's go for it.
> 
> What's the worst that could happen?


Agreed, not quite sure why everybody says have more 'real' food all the time, what difference is there to your body? Sounds like the sort of thing my mum would say


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Make sure you're getting enough fats and some fibre.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Shakes are fine mate, I used to find it much easier to neck a shake than eat a cold slab of chicken, or any meat tbh...

Just make sure you hit your daily targets, calories are calories, protein is protein..no matter if you drink or chew it.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Shakes are great if you find it hard to eat enough, also they are convenient for work etc. Calories are calories IMO


----------



## rocky2junior (May 3, 2012)

In my opinion and experience whole food is far better than shakes period! The reason bein whey is broken down so fast that the aminos are in and out whereas steak for example has to be broken down plus once I ran out of all meat n fish and was left with shakes for my protein and well my workout was crap and I was weak as **** compared to when I eat meat just my opinion then again shakes are better than nothing so if ur busy...


----------



## Rhysoh (May 4, 2012)

Cals ar cals you will gain if you hit your target,however red meat for some reason makes me feel god like.

I some times eat 4 steaks a day for a week (when i can afford too) and i turn beast mode on for example, i can bench 90 key Atm (gear free) I eat the steak and bang i can throw another 5 -10 key on there.

I think "real food" like meat is a strength thing IMO,i dont have time for real food tbh i live on shakes and atm with my new job but im still getting good gains.... But i will switch back to T-rex mode once i settle in.


----------



## rocky2junior (May 3, 2012)

Rhysoh said:


> Cals ar cals you will gain if you hit your target,however red meat for some reason makes me feel god like.
> 
> I some times eat 4 steaks a day for a week (when i can afford too) and i turn beast mode on for example, i can bench 90 key Atm (gear free) I eat the steak and bang i can throw another 5 -10 key on there.
> 
> I think "real food" like meat is a strength thing IMO,i dont have time for real food tbh i live on shakes and atm with my new job but im still getting good gains.... But i will switch back to T-rex mode once i settle in.


Agreed steak is the way forward!!


----------

